# 1979 Team Murray



## Eisele1 (Apr 15, 2019)

This is a 1979 Team murray bmx bike, it is all original, it is in great shape considering it hasn't really been cared for much before I got it. The only things it needs are a rear tire and a little cleaning of the chrome. 150 obo.


----------



## Eisele1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Bike is sold


----------

